
Face detection using HTML5, javascript, webrtc, websockets, Jetty and OpenCV - Juha
http://www.smartjava.org/content/face-detection-using-html5-javascript-webrtc-websockets-jetty-and-javacvopencv
======
DanielRibeiro
Just using javascript from two years ago:
<http://facedetection.jaysalvat.com/> (hn comments:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2002316>)

------
tylermenezes
Seems to me you could have just had Jetty/OpenCV send back the coords of the
faces, then have Javascript draw a box around them. Would have saved quite a
bit of bandwidth and removed the need for experimental APIs.

~~~
cr4zy
I think you would still want WebRTC and Web Sockets to stream the webcam to
Jetty/OpenCV. Yeah, he could have sent just coords back to save on bandwidth
though.

------
neave
Try this version too: <http://neave.com/webcam/html5/face/>

It doesn't require WebSockets or Jetty. Just good ol' JavaScript/HTML5.
Nothing more.

------
robbles
Where's the demo link? I couldn't find one, but I'm assuming nobody would
write an HTML5 tutorial without a link to a demo page...

------
zobzu
s/HTML5/HTML-ng/

Just because HTML5 != work in every HTML5 browser. "Numbers don't mean
anything anymore they say". Well for HTML5 thats pretty much spot on.. and
that's unfortunate.

The demo's cool tho :)

~~~
walrus
Are you quoting something? Google just returns this thread when I search that.

~~~
zobzu
Err.. Chrome, Firefox version numbers and the need for "rapid releases" and
"always-on-going-HTML5 <standard>".

(Pretty sure the dictionary has a different interpretation of "standard").
Google != your brain.

~~~
walrus
I was talking about the part you put in quotes:

    
    
      "Numbers don't mean anything anymore they say"
    

Normally quote marks (the " character) are used if you're quoting something,
so I was wondering where you are quoting that from. To be pedantic, what I'm
looking for is a citation (of the quote, not of the fact).

------
dag11
It isn't loading for me.

